# Anyone ever try two hand tapping/arpeggios?



## Xtremevillan (Sep 19, 2007)

We're not talking like one finger taps, two or three doing patterns across the fretboard. I normally do the major 5-string sweep, go back, then try a minor with my right hand. Here's an example, from Fermented Offal Discharge:


```
|------------------14-19-14----------------------------14-19-14---------------|
|---------------15----------15----------------------15----------15------------|
|------------16----------------16----------------16----------------16---------|
|---------16----------------------16----------16----------------------16------|
|--14--17----------------------------17-14-17----------------------------17---|
|-----------------------------------------------------------------------------|

Right hand:

|----------------15----19-
|-------------17----17----
|----------16-------------
|-------17----------------
|14--19-------------------
|--------------------------
```

It's hard, Chris Broderick makes it seem so damn easy. Pinky as always is my weakness...


----------



## distressed_romeo (Sep 19, 2007)

Interesting idea...I'll have to play with it tonight.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 19, 2007)

It's not that hard, really, beginning. Think of what Chris does, that's really damn hard. I can locate the 19th fret on the 1st string with both hands no problem, but D:


What is hard is playing it at speed and not skipping strings or shit.

You can also try Alaska's intro: After the first sweep, from the 12th fret (12 slide 15) with your right hand. I'll be a motherfucker if you don't have problems with 17 to 19. Shit always doesn't ring out for me.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 19, 2007)

actually, i've been messing around with eight-finger tapping for quite some time, and i've gotten fairly good at it. i'm still not as proficient as i would like to be, but its definitely an awesome technique to mess around with.


try all of the arpeggios with both hands tapping the whole thing.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm so terrible at tapping I don't even want to think about it. My right hand is embarrassingly clumsy and notes seldom ring out well.


----------



## Naren (Sep 21, 2007)

Jongpil Yun said:


> I'm so terrible at tapping I don't even want to think about it. My right hand is embarrassingly clumsy and notes seldom ring out well.



Same here. I used to mess around with a lot of two hand one finger tapping, but the notes were rarely as loud as I wanted them to be.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey hey, it's okay. We all have tough times with technique. When sweeping sometimes my left hand and right hand don't coordinate, it really sucks when I'm warming up and that happens. 

Sometimes my tremolo picking is too fast and fingers too slow, I move up/down strings and my fingers aren't there yet, so...




> try all of the arpeggios with both hands tapping the whole thing.



I don't think you can do the first one, it has 2 16's in a row and you can't really tap/slide/etc that. But I have also ventured into 8 finger tapping and it is once again my pinky that messes it up. I'll see if I can post a little thing I got a while ago.

--e

Here we go:







Hard to do the right hand by muting with the left hand, 19-20 with pinky, then coming down and muting with your right hand while continuing down with the left hand, then sweeping back up.

I can do it slowly, but it tends to ring (errors).


----------



## ZeroSignal (Sep 21, 2007)

I can play Satch's Midnight perfectly and I've always been into rhythmic tapping like Borland, Satch, Reed and recently Vai. I'd love to find a serious resource for this stuff.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 21, 2007)

See first post.

Chris _________.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 21, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> I don't think you can do the first one, it has 2 16's in a row and you can't really tap/slide/etc that.




yes you can. i just tried it an i used my index finger of my left hand to hit the g after the c. doing two hand/eight finger tapping is all about trying to figure out the best fingering for what your playing.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Sep 21, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> See first post.
> 
> Chris _________.



Chris Rock?


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 21, 2007)

So wait, you did

```
|------------------14-
|---------------15----
|------------16-------
|---------16----------
|--14--17-------------
|----------------------
```
?


--e

BRODERICK!!

YouTube - Betcha Can't Play This - Chris Broderick
YouTube - Chris Broderick - Mozart Piece (8 finger tapping)


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 21, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> So wait, you did
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




yup. and it wasn't that hard.
maybe you just need to get used to using all eight fingers?


----------



## distressed_romeo (Sep 22, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> I can play Satch's Midnight perfectly and I've always been into rhythmic tapping like Borland, Satch, Reed and recently Vai. I'd love to find a serious resource for this stuff.



Check out the following books...

Jennifer Batten: 'Two-Handed Rock' (some great rhythmic and intervallic lines, and some cool wierd noises)
Dave Celantano: 'Over the Top' (an excellent resource on using the 8-finger technique for scales and arpeggios)
Jean-Marc Bellkadi: 'Progressive Tapping Licks (an insane selection of tapping licks, covering pretty much everything from variations on the Van Halen style to Stanley Jordan-esque chord-melody)


----------



## ZeroSignal (Sep 22, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Check out the following books...
> 
> Jennifer Batten: 'Two-Handed Rock' (some great rhythmic and intervallic lines, and some cool wierd noises)
> Dave Celantano: 'Over the Top' (an excellent resource on using the 8-finger technique for scales and arpeggios)
> Jean-Marc Bellkadi: 'Progressive Tapping Licks (an insane selection of tapping licks, covering pretty much everything from variations on the Van Halen style to Stanley Jordan-esque chord-melody)



Awesome! I'll be checking them out!

But what style I'm looking for is like this:

And


But not necessarily on my lap. Anything like that?


----------



## distressed_romeo (Sep 22, 2007)

Doesn't Preston Reed have a video where he explains his style? I've no idea about touch-style/piano-style guitar... Stanley Jordan has a DVD, but it's not that informative. What about Chapman Stick method books/videos?


----------



## kmanick (Sep 22, 2007)

Greg Howe I and the Introspection CD's
have a lot of tapped arpeggios in them.
the song Jumpstart has some great tapped lines in it.
I suck at using more than 2 fingers on my right hand, but tapping arps the way Howe does is something I regularly do when improvising.
it's not a very difficult technique, you just need to know where the 3'rds
and 5th's that you're tapping are located on the neck.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Sep 22, 2007)

kmanick said:


> Greg Howe I and the Introspection CD's
> have a lot of tapped arpeggios in them.
> the song Jumpstart has some great tapped lines in it.
> I suck at using more than 2 fingers on my right hand, but tapping arps the way Howe does is something I regularly do when improvising.
> ...



Derek Taylor's another great one to check out for those sort of legato arpeggios, as is Mike Romeo.


----------



## kmanick (Sep 22, 2007)

oh ya I forgot about Michael Romeo.
he's incredible with that technique.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 3, 2007)

I got much better at it. my pinky lags but what can you do.



ShawnFjellstad said:


> yup. and it wasn't that hard.
> maybe you just need to get used to using all eight fingers?



Well maybe that's the reason. I use 7 fingers--index + thumb is holding on to the pick, I use middle, ring, pinky to 2hT.


----------



## sakeido (Oct 3, 2007)

Sikth has some pretty cool tapping stuff. Bland Street Bloom is a good one to practice for that, and the Skies of the Millenium Night (I think that is the full title) has an amazing tapped part towards the end.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 3, 2007)

Sikth are gods at it.

The only problem is Pin makes it look so disgustingly easy. He has incredible skills for a bald man.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Oct 4, 2007)

One thing I've been experimenting with a lot recently is using Satch's 'Midnight' tapping style (i.e. two notes with the left, two with the right) to play arpeggios based on tenths and wider intervals, like the sort you get in Paganini's music. I've been playing a lot of typical neo-classical progressions using this style, and the octave dispersal makes them sound much fresher.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Oct 4, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> One thing I've been experimenting with a lot recently is using Satch's 'Midnight' tapping style (i.e. two notes with the left, two with the right) to play arpeggios based on tenths and wider intervals, like the sort you get in Paganini's music. I've been playing a lot of typical neo-classical progressions using this style, and the octave dispersal makes them sound much fresher.



I do that all the time, but usually hybrid picked or just plain string skipping. Man I need to go practice tapping.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 5, 2007)

We all need to practice something.

I got bad again.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 5, 2007)

Jongpil Yun said:


> I'm so terrible at tapping I don't even want to think about it. My right hand is embarrassingly clumsy and notes seldom ring out well.
> 
> 
> > That's my main issues with it. I can tap a lot of things just fine (not stuff like this though) but I can't get the notes loud or clear enough.
> ...


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Oct 8, 2007)

The extent of my tapping skill is something like Eruption or Paul Gilbert's arrangement of the 4 Seasons.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Oct 8, 2007)

Jongpil Yun said:


> The extent of my tapping skill is something like Eruption or Paul Gilbert's arrangement of the 4 Seasons.



Try learning Satch's 'Midnight'. It's a standard piece for aspirant shredders to tackle, but it's a nice introduction to multi-finger tapping, and is always a good one for when people ask 'what can you play?'.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 11, 2007)

I'll look at it. Got a YouTube video?


----------



## Kotex (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm learning Chris Brodericks two handed tapping thing he did in guitar world.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 17, 2007)

Too advanced for me, but hell yeah that is aweosme.


----------



## Crystal Planet (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah I know Midnight Perfect too, even the additions to it.

Satriani's song are really a pain, some are easy like Hill of the Skull, but you need to know how to use tremolo like a mad man.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 25, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Try learning Satch's 'Midnight'. It's a standard piece for aspirant shredders to tackle, but it's a nice introduction to multi-finger tapping, and is always a good one for when people ask 'what can you play?'.



Forgotten Pt.1 & 2 are more awesome ;p


----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow, I havne't 2ht'd in so long.


----------



## traktor (Feb 19, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> actually, i've been messing around with eight-finger tapping for quite some time, and i've gotten fairly good at it. its definitely an awesome technique to mess around with. try the arpeggios with both hands tapping the whole thing.


For those who have not experimented with eight-fingered touch-style technique (tapping), it's surprisingly easy (if approached correctly) and tremendous fun as well.

I fell in love with the technique, and that led me to begin building specialty touch-style instruments. And as part of our educational and promo materials there are three resources that might interest would-be tappers.

One is a tutorial video. The examples are very simple, but you can make almost any kind of music using these basic techniques. You can see it in the 'History of Touch-Style' section of our website, here --

How to play two-Handed tapping video (Click on the 'totorial video' link.)

And if you'd like to learn a surprisingly simple way to start using eight-fingered tapping to play, for example, basslines and simultaneous rhythmic chords, then we offer a newsletter (free) for musicians, with lessons and articles. In fact, with the newsletter we give away a complete method book on two-handed tapping. If you'd like to know more about the universe of two-handed tapping, feel free to request a subscription. It requires only your name and email address. --

Free tapping lessons newsletter

(Your email will be used only to send you the newsletter, and you can drop out anytime you wish, of course.)

The system given in the method book works on our specialty instruments, of course, but it also works on basses, especially those with lots of strings --

Detailed information about two-handed tapping method book

If the video, the newsletter, or the method book would interest you in a fun way to create music, it's all available at no cost.

I love the technique. Hope you find the info useful!


----------



## chaz1527 (Mar 7, 2008)

ok...


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 9, 2008)

traktor said:


> For those who have not experimented with eight-fingered touch-style technique (tapping), it's surprisingly easy (if approached correctly) and tremendous fun as well.
> 
> I fell in love with the technique, and that led me to begin building specialty touch-style instruments. And as part of our educational and promo materials there are three resources that might interest would-be tappers.
> 
> ...



Just subsribed to the newsletter.


----------



## traktor (Mar 11, 2008)

[off-topic] 
Hello, Chaz1527,

I see you're living in San Francisco. Before I moved our factory shop up into the mountains near the Oregon border, I lived in SF for a long time. If you're interested, you can read about my adventures at 'The Adventures of Bloggard'. Many of the stories are funny. A sampling is here -- 

The Bloggard in San Francisco


[back on-topic]
Hello, distressed romeo,

Thanks for signing up for the newsletter about two-handed tapping. I hope you enjoy the newsletter and the free tapping method book!

-- Traktor


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 11, 2008)

traktor said:


> [off-topic]
> Hello, Chaz1527,
> 
> I see you're living in San Francisco. Before I moved our factory shop up into the mountains near the Oregon border, I lived in SF for a long time. If you're interested, you can read about my adventures at 'The Adventures of Bloggard'. Many of the stories are funny. A sampling is here --
> ...



Hey man...just had a chance to go over the newsletter. It's a really really nice resource for touch-style playing. Looking forward to the next!


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Mar 30, 2008)

I've been interested in this kind of music for sometime. I've not been able to afford the Chapman Stick, so I started out trying the Stanley Jordan approach.

I've come up with a couple of simple exercises that sound musical enough to put up on YouTube. This is a relatively easy piece in Em. The left hand plays the chords (Em-D-C .... in 7ths) and the right hand plays a scalar melody.

Here's the video: * Two Hand Tapping Etude*

Hope this helps some of you to try more things


----------



## kigorri (Apr 2, 2008)

Kotex said:


> I'm learning Chris Brodericks two handed tapping thing he did in guitar world.



Yeah, I tried that lesson for a while and then parked the it in the "will take time to sound good" basket....try again at a later date.

I have midnight pretty down packed tho......so would have to +1 that suggestion for a good learning curve.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Apr 2, 2008)

Jennefer Batten-Arpeggios of Convenene(A leson in a couple Mags from years past...cant remember which ones, see if you can Google it)
See if you can find it, or listen to her 1993 solo CD. Its 80's As but she's the proverbial Empress of tapping arps.


----------

